# 27fqbs Or 230rs Or Another Suggestion???? Newbies Need Help!



## gomsters

We are just starting the search for our first travel trailer. Yipee!!! So far we seem to always come back to the Outback. This site is amazing...it sure looks like Outbackers ROCK!

We have a 21 month old and are looking for something that we can grow into in the near future. We will be towing it with a '04 Toyota Tundra (I think we can tow 6800). My husband tends to go fishing alot. I end up staying at the campsite on my own. I'm feeling the need to have space for my little one indoors so I can kick back while she plays. We will at times be outdoors at the lake and at the campsite...but it can get exhausting chasing my energizer bunny 

I just saw a new 27fqbs for a little over 21,000. I love the PRICE, storage---the ability to have space for her to play, separate room for her to sleep (so we can stay up and watch movies w/o waking her) with room for a playpen if we have a baby in the future.. The downfalls would be lack of living room space and queen slide which is side ways meaning I would have to climb over my husband. I also am concerned about the 5ft side slide???? Would that impose too much on next door campsites. Anyone out there own one or have opinions/suggestions???????????????? I wish the 230rs had a side slide???

Look forward to your expertise!!!
Gomsters in California
FUTURE OUTBACKERS


----------



## WillTy3

I think the 27 would be to heavy for the Tundra, the 23 would be a great match... that is what we towed with my 03 Tundra. 
Welcome and good luck on your purchase!

Will


----------



## skippershe

Hi gomsters!









Welcome to Outbackers! 

It's nice to see another Southern Californian around here









Good luck in the search for your Outback...Looking forward to meeting you at a future So Cal get-together!


----------



## Sweathog62

Welcome...Don't forget to contact Lakeshore for a quote... they can deliver to your front door!!

http://www.lakeshore-rv.com/

You can alway's buy my 23' foot Rs and I'll throw in a 3/4 ton !!

Good luck on the search...


----------



## Nathan

x2 on the 27 with the tundra. Check your weights carefully before purchasing that combo.

As for side slides, most campgrounds have room for them. I suspect most just assume there will be a slide today. A few might ask you, but if the sites are that tight, I'm not that interested in camping there anyway!


----------



## wolfwood

I, too, would be very concerned about that model with an older Tundra. You'd be close to (or at ... maybe even over) max. load before you put any of your own supplies/clothing/stuff in. BUT, if you like the 230rs and just "wish it had a side slide" - - - have you considered a 250rs? There's no bunkhouse, but there are 2 bunks (the bottom one flips up and would make space for a crib until a future-little-one needed the bunk), plus a side slide .... so there's LOTS more living space inside with only a little bit of added length. There's also a bit more counter & closet space. Our 1st camper was a 25rss (same model / old model #) towed with a 4Runner and it was a very comfortable combo. The older Tundras have a longer wheel base than the 4Runner (that's a GOOD thing!) and, I believe, a bit more tow capacity. I would think _your_ Tundra would handle a 250rs just fine and it sounds like you'd be more comfortable with the side slide.

btw, the side slide only extends a foot or so beyond the side of the camper so encroaching on another site isn't a concern. The rear slide, however, extends 4 or 5' backwards ... the biggest concern there is just not backing into the trees too far









Happy shopping!


----------



## gomsters

Thank you so much for the warm welcome!

We definitely are concerned about what our true towing capacity is??? We pulled out our owner's manual (04' Toyota Tundra V8 4x2 double cab limited w/tow package) and it says we can tow up to 7,000lbs. We pulled the data from keystone's website on the 2008 27FQBS:

Shipping Weight	5770
Carrying Capacity	1780
Hitch	825
Length	28' 7
Width	8'
Height	10' 3
Fresh Water	50
Waste Water	40
Gray Water	40
LPG	60
Tire Size	205/75R14C
Rim Size	14 x 5

It's still a little foreign to us. We keep on hearing mixed reviews...some say no prob other say a little too heavy. We've been told to take the 5,770 and add 150lbs per person for cargo. That would bring us up to(5770+ 450=)6220 and we should stay 10% under 7000 which would be 6300. Looks like we are close to the max.

Do we also need to be concerned about the length of the trailer?

Is this info accurate...Are we missing anything???

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Paul

Have you thought about a 23KRS? You will have a small play area in the toy hauler room with the bed folded up, and a seperate bed room for the baby at nigh so you can have adult time. In the future you will be set up for an ATV for when your husband decides to get one of those too. The 23KRS will also give you a reasonable tow weight. You might want to take a look at one of those.


----------



## bbwb

Being that close to your ultimate weight will not leave enough headroom for wind resistance or hills. Been there, doing it. I have about 1000 lbs left over after being loaded, and hills/wind can be a challenge

bbwb


----------



## Nathan

gomsters said:


> Thank you so much for the warm welcome!
> 
> We definitely are concerned about what our true towing capacity is??? We pulled out our owner's manual (04' Toyota Tundra V8 4x2 double cab limited w/tow package) and it says we can tow up to 7,000lbs. We pulled the data from keystone's website on the 2008 27FQBS:
> 
> Shipping Weight	5770
> Carrying Capacity	1780
> Hitch	825
> Length	28' 7
> Width	8'
> Height	10' 3
> Fresh Water	50
> Waste Water	40
> Gray Water	40
> LPG	60
> Tire Size	205/75R14C
> Rim Size	14 x 5
> 
> It's still a little foreign to us. We keep on hearing mixed reviews...some say no prob other say a little too heavy. We've been told to take the 5,770 and add 150lbs per person for cargo. That would bring us up to(5770+ 450=)6220 and we should stay 10% under 7000 which would be 6300. Looks like we are close to the max.
> 
> Do we also need to be concerned about the length of the trailer?
> 
> Is this info accurate...Are we missing anything???
> 
> Thanks for all your help!


You probably want to do the gross weight of the trailer as once packed, you will be closer to that.

The Shipping weight is a completely empty trailer. Add 90 lbs for propane and tanks, another 40-80lbs for batteries, then your pots and pans, food, water in the tanks, clothes, camp chairs, .... You'll most likely find that you are at least 7000 lbs. Then for the tow rating, you will likely have to subtract any weight in the truck beyond you being a 150lb driver...









To really do things right, you need to find your GCWR for the truck, and then subtract the weight of the truck while loaded, and the weight of the trailer while loaded (or use GVW of the trailer if you don't know actual). If you still have weight left over, you can proceed to step 2 (I doubt you will). Step 2 is to take the GVWR of the truck, subtract the weight of the loaded truck and the tounge weight of the loaded trailer (assume 15% GVW if you don't know what it is). If you are still ok there, consider length of the trailer in relation to the TV wheelbase.

Now the reason some of us are quick to answer is personal experience. I had a F150 with a 9200 lb tow rating, and I believe a higher payload than the old tundra. With a 28RSDS I was maxed out on GVWR, GCWR, and the trailer was too long for the wheelbase based on how the wind could blow me around. The solution was a bigger truck (which tends to lead to a bigger trailer....







).

If it were me, I'd go for the floorspace on the bigger trailer and take advantage of the great truck deals right now. The alternative is what we did which results in a truck and a trailer upgrade down the road.


----------



## skippershe

Paul said:


> Have you thought about a 23KRS? You will have a small play area in the toy hauler room with the bed folded up, and a seperate bed room for the baby at nigh so you can have adult time. In the future you will be set up for an ATV for when your husband decides to get one of those too. The 23KRS will also give you a reasonable tow weight. You might want to take a look at one of those.


The 230rs is the new version of the 23krs...They made a few changes and gave it a new name


----------



## scout

gomsters said:


> Thank you so much for the warm welcome!
> 
> We definitely are concerned about what our true towing capacity is??? We pulled out our owner's manual (04' Toyota Tundra V8 4x2 double cab limited w/tow package) and it says we can tow up to 7,000lbs. We pulled the data from keystone's website on the 2008 27FQBS:
> 
> Shipping Weight	5770
> Carrying Capacity	1780
> Hitch	825
> Length	28' 7
> Width	8'
> Height	10' 3
> Fresh Water	50
> Waste Water	40
> Gray Water	40
> LPG	60
> Tire Size	205/75R14C
> Rim Size	14 x 5
> 
> It's still a little foreign to us. We keep on hearing mixed reviews...some say no prob other say a little too heavy. We've been told to take the 5,770 and add 150lbs per person for cargo. That would bring us up to(5770+ 450=)6220 and we should stay 10% under 7000 which would be 6300. Looks like we are close to the max.
> 
> Do we also need to be concerned about the length of the trailer?
> 
> Is this info accurate...Are we missing anything???
> 
> Thanks for all your help!


So what did you finally end up with? I am having the same problem right now. I have a wonderful 2000 Toyota Tundra SR5 V8 with tons (that I bought new and DO NOT WANT TO PART WITH). I can't afford a new truck and a trailer. Math makes me NUTS







(and I'm a college educated person) and I can't figure the "(blah + blah =) % of blah and divided by the sum of blah"...I'll telling ya, just thinking about trying to make this all work makes me want to throw up my hands and have 'em leave the light on at Motel 6....Argh! Why is this so complicated? How did they do it in the 50's when all those wonderful movies show the happy family taking summer vacation in national parks, pulling their trailer behind their station wagon? ......o.k., I feel much better now....at least temporarily.


----------



## gomsters

scout said:


> Thank you so much for the warm welcome!
> 
> We definitely are concerned about what our true towing capacity is??? We pulled out our owner's manual (04' Toyota Tundra V8 4x2 double cab limited w/tow package) and it says we can tow up to 7,000lbs. We pulled the data from keystone's website on the 2008 27FQBS:
> 
> Shipping Weight	5770
> Carrying Capacity	1780
> Hitch	825
> Length	28' 7
> Width	8'
> Height	10' 3
> Fresh Water	50
> Waste Water	40
> Gray Water	40
> LPG	60
> Tire Size	205/75R14C
> Rim Size	14 x 5
> 
> It's still a little foreign to us. We keep on hearing mixed reviews...some say no prob other say a little too heavy. We've been told to take the 5,770 and add 150lbs per person for cargo. That would bring us up to(5770+ 450=)6220 and we should stay 10% under 7000 which would be 6300. Looks like we are close to the max.
> 
> Do we also need to be concerned about the length of the trailer?
> 
> Is this info accurate...Are we missing anything???
> 
> Thanks for all your help!


So what did you finally end up with? I am having the same problem right now. I have a wonderful 2000 Toyota Tundra SR5 V8 with tons (that I bought new and DO NOT WANT TO PART WITH). I can't afford a new truck and a trailer. Math makes me NUTS







(and I'm a college educated person) and I can't figure the "(blah + blah =) % of blah and divided by the sum of blah"...I'll telling ya, just thinking about trying to make this all work makes me want to throw up my hands and have 'em leave the light on at Motel 6....Argh! Why is this so complicated? How did they do it in the 50's when all those wonderful movies show the happy family taking summer vacation in national parks, pulling their trailer behind their station wagon? ......o.k., I feel much better now....at least temporarily.
[/quote]


----------



## Outbacker47

You might want to check Holman RV out in Cinncinatti. They have great prices and the people are great. Ask for Jamie


----------

